# Internet Connection Drops Repeatedly [D-Link WBR-1310]



## Alex92 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey, everyone.

I have a D-Link WBR-1310 modem and for some reason the internet connection drops every 4-5 minutes and then comes back after 30 seconds.

I don't know what the problem is. I tried resetting the modem which didn't work. I tried upgrading the firmware from D-Link's website but it says "The version of setting file is not compatible." for the .bin file.

I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Try changing the channel the router is using. Keep trying different channels to see if it stops. It sounds like you have interference. 
Also, make sure you have a good power source.


----------



## Alex92 (Feb 3, 2012)

What do you mean by changing the channel?

By the way here's the xirrus picture. I don't know if it helps.

http://i.imgur.com/kmOaB.jpg


----------



## Alex92 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pingtest.net grade is F. Is that because of my modem or because of my internet provider?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

To change the channel in the router we have to login to the router. To do that you need to open your browser and where the "http" (address) is you need to erase everything there and type in 192.168.0.1 and hit enter.
From there you will be asked for the username and password. If the settings have not been changed from default, the username will be "admin" and the password should be left blank. Just click login.

From there you want to go to Wireless Settings on the left hand side.
In that screen there should be a spot that says Enable Auto Channel Scan remove the check mark. Then change the wireless channel to 4 (we may have to change this a couple of times to try to find a good channel).

Then click save settings.
The router will reboot, and when it comes back up its time to test it to see if it reboots again on you.

As for the ping test, it could be caused by a few different things. Go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and run a test and post the results.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi sheeka is right you need to change your channel on the router please follow shekka's instructions if the issue persists please post back and update us.


----------

